# Funktioniert ILOVE auch mit Prepaid Handy?



## Anonymous (20 Juni 2004)

Hi,

weiss das jemand zufällig?

Danke


----------



## Anonymous (27 August 2004)

Hallo,

japp, funktioniert auch mit einem Pre-Paid-Handy, allerdings solltest du dir ganz genau überlegen ob du das Angebot wirklich eingehen willst? 4,99€ die Woche sind 20€ im Monat. Das sind locker 4 Drinks für 4 verschiedene ECHTE Frauen 

Gruß


Erik


----------



## Anonymous (27 August 2004)

Blos wo findet Dingo die vier echten Frauen für den DrinK? :lol:


----------



## Teleton (27 August 2004)

Funzt und Deine Karte kann ins "Minus" geraten falls Du nicht ausreichend auflädst.

Teleton

P.S. unter Umständen hat man bessere Erfolge wenn man die vier Drinks kurz hintereinander an nur eine Frau reicht.


----------

